# rwd rims on fwd car



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

i have a fwd car and i wanna put rwd rims on it what will happen? will it affect the way the car runs? will it work? do i have to do anything to make it work? thanx


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

wont it skateboard?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

they stick out and can rub if thier too big


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

You'll get harrassed by the cops every three blocks.


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

You'll have to drive the car backwards all of the time.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Jul 27 2004, 04:21 AM
> *You'll have to drive the car backwards all of the time.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


something liek this


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 27 2004, 02:00 AM
> *You'll get harrassed by the cops every three blocks.*


 As long as you put on some fender flaps at least on the rear wheel wells you won't get harrassed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti+Jul 27 2004, 06:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bagged_Conti @ Jul 27 2004, 06:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Jul 27 2004, 04:21 AM
> *You'll have to drive the car backwards all of the time.*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


something liek this










[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G4ever_@Jul 27 2004, 02:04 AM
> *i have a fwd car and i wanna put rwd rims on it what will happen? will it affect the way the car runs? will it work? do i have to do anything to make it work? thanx*


 On the real, though. It depends on the car, and it depends on the size of the wheels. A few notable cons; premature wearing of your wheel bearings and the fact that it’s against regulations in many states. If you do it, try to get standard offset RWD wheels. They will still have probably a couple of inches more positive offset that your current FWD wheels but (again, depending on the car and the size wheels) that may just be enough to bring it even with the wheel wells, which is still a good look.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

RWD Wheels will be fine, just dont get reverse.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Jul 27 2004, 12:21 PM
> *You'll have to drive the car backwards all of the time.*


 :roflmao: smartass


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

ok whats the difference between standard and fwd rims? and whats the diff between reverse offset and rwd rims? i thought they were jus different ways of saying the same thing? i dont plan on 24's or anything its an 82 eldo and i want 13's or 14's but standard offset sounds good


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

hahaha i seen that shit on baby boy with his daytons on his honda :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I have rev. standards on a FWD Deville, and they dont stick out at all... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Jul 27 2004, 10:13 PM
> *I have rev. standards on a FWD Deville, and they dont stick out at all... :biggrin:*


 Theres no such thing as _reversed standards_....

This is a *standard* offset wheel.









This is a *reversed* offset wheel.











Im not exact

But I beieve the front dish on a reversed wheel is 5inches, while the frotn dish on a standard wheel is only 3 inches.. Thats just my guess from looking tho...


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

alright...there is no difference between RWD and FWD rims other than the offsets....

REV rims have a deep dish to them so the spokes are almost at the back lip of the rim...

STD rims have the spokes in the middle of the rim...which still give some what of a dish to the rim and can be used on FWD vehicles

FWD rims have the spokes at the front near the outside lip of the rim and are primarily used on front wheel drive cars hence the nam FWD rims....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti+Jul 28 2004, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bagged_Conti @ Jul 28 2004, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CadillacDeville96_@Jul 27 2004, 10:13 PM
> *I have rev. standards on a FWD Deville, and they dont stick out at all... :biggrin:*


Theres no such thing as _reversed standards_....

This is a *standard* offset wheel.









This is a *reversed* offset wheel.











Im not exact

But I beieve the front dish on a reversed wheel is 5inches, while the frotn dish on a standard wheel is only 3 inches.. Thats just my guess from looking tho...[/b][/quote]
That's what I meant..


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

McLeans
?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96+Jul 28 2004, 02:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CadillacDeville96 @ Jul 28 2004, 02:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant..







[/b][/quote]
you have std. not rev std.


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Jul 27 2004, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Jul 27 2004, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Jul 27 2004, 12:21 PM
> *You'll have to drive the car backwards all of the time.*


:roflmao: smartass[/b][/quote]
Yeah, I'm a jackass sometimes. Some would say "all of the time."


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

The difference between FWD and Standards is FWD go on FWD Cars and Standards are for RWD Cars but if you get spoke wheels standards are better for a FWD because FWD wires can get messed up easily on installation and standards will stick out very little.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Jul 28 2004, 12:43 PM
> *The difference between FWD and Standards is FWD go on FWD Cars and Standards are for RWD Cars but if you get spoke wheels standards are better for a FWD because FWD wires can get messed up easily on installation and standards will stick out very little.*


 You are correct in saying that FWD wheels damage easy. The area where the spokes rest is much more vulnerable to scuffing upon installation and damage from potholes once driving. With standards and reverse offset wheels, the spokes rest on a higher part of the wheel (further distance from road surface than FWD wires) and they are also more towards the center of the wheel. Hence, they are more protected.

As for the difference between Standards and Reverse off set wheels................I believe if you look at the back of a reverse wheel, the depth of the rear dish is what the front dish of a standard would be, and vice versa.

Also, standard off set wires won't stick out on certain FWD cars. For example, a Cadillac STS can house 20" standards with out them sticking out. I believe the mid-90's Deville's are the same. As for rubbing, that may be a tad bit of an issue..........maybe not.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

nothing will happen b/c they will not fit on (done Tryed That Lol )


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> *WhitePapi2006	Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> nothing will happen b/c they will not fit on (done Tryed That Lol) *



:ugh: 


they do fit on, dumbass...


ever taken a look at mid nineties style

what do you think that is then?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Jul 29 2004, 02:27 PM
> *:ugh:
> they do fit on, dumbass...
> ever taken a look at mid nineties style
> ...


damn way does everyone get a smart ass with me??????? well i had a 94 deville and tryed to put my boys rims on and they were RWD and they did not fit mother fucker :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

There is obviously going to be certain cars certain wheels iwll not fit on, or clear fenderwells.

My point is, just because a set of wheels is calssified as RWD or reversed, has nothing to do with them not fittin on a FWD car...


----------

